# Denkmalfpleger/Kunst Restaurator job search



## Nic. B (Mar 21, 2014)

Greetings, 
my name is Nicolae B and i'm trained as a restorer in my country, (currently i am there) also have experience in the field and know main art techniques. I speak a bit of German (still at basic level and learning). 
I was wondering if someone can give me some advices about the possibility of work in Germany in this field, on sites, workshops, galleries or museums? Maybe meet local artists or restorers.
Personally, besides learning the language more, it would mean a lot as a work an life experience.
Cheers!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Nicolae,

could be hard to get a job here because lack of money in Denkmalpflege. 
Many objects are rotten but monument protection services got less money year for year. Even at museums and galleries it´s the same. 
Church offices could have money, but they won´t spend it for restoring.

Good luck
Tellus


----------



## Nic. B (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks for the reply Tellus, i'll see what i can do


----------

